# Sources of wholemeal flour for breadmaking



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Must admit I'll never get used to all bread here tasting sweet, so the next time I'm here, I'll get myself a breadmaking machine. The only problem is I've been unable to find a source for wholemeal flour to make my own. Any other home bakers out there who can point me in the right direction?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I assume that you are looking for whole wheat flour. I have not been able to find it. All I have been able to find is Gold Medal all purpose flour.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

Try a health food store called Healthy Options. They're mostly located around Manila but they might have stores near Clark and in Cebu City.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bread making machines*



soulman1949 said:


> Must admit I'll never get used to all bread here tasting sweet, so the next time I'm here, I'll get myself a breadmaking machine. The only problem is I've been unable to find a source for wholemeal flour to make my own. Any other home bakers out there who can point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan


I also thought about getting a bread making machine but you might be better off buying a large quality mixer, this is one of my regrets the wife also can use the mixer to make siopao and many other interesting cakes that's just one of the items on my wish list of things to get. Here's a link (I've never been there) but this spot is located in city area's only. 

I really miss good tasting bread and cakes, the flour has an off or odd taste but I can eat the "Pandesal" early in the morning it's really good. You won't find corn flour anywhere but at that short cut below, nobody eats corn bread here and get ready to forget about tacos and chili unless you know how to make and have a crock pot (crock pots hard if not impossible to find also).

Healthy Options


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the lead to Healthy Options. That looks like the best bet for me, although I'm puzzled by their website which has a search box that doesn't let you enter a search item!! ;-) Davao is their nearest branch to us, so that's a bit of a trek, not something I would do regularly, but it would certainly be worth checking them out on my next visit.

I prefer brown bread (especially what we call "Granary" in the UK) but white is OK from time to time. When I get back to the Phil, I think I might talk to some of the folks who run their own independent pizza places to find out where they get their white flour from. I enjoy making pizzas as well as bread - must admit, I'm a sucker for sea-food pizza, which you don't see too often even in the UK.

Pandesal is OK, although I still haven't got used to having a fried egg plonked on top of it for breakfast! ;-) Sorry, just not into Chili I'm afraid, I have almost zero tolerance for it! :-( Recall my Malaysian friends in KL being very amused that even the mildest chili based dish was enough to start me sweating profusely! 

Coming from a cooler European background, it's become very evident that certain foods I'm used to cooking here in the UK are just not suitable for a hot climate such as the Philippines'. For example, at this time of year, we often have winter warming thick (often creamy) soups and that just doesn't feel right in the Phil! Ditto for casseroles.

I think both a bread maker and a mixer are likely to end up on the shopping list, although the priority would probably be for the mixer because of its flexibility in the kitchen.


----------



## magoo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Wholewheat Flour*

I know of a place in Davao which sells wholewheat in 25Kg bags.

I bought one bag from them but despite placing it in an airtight container about half the flour became infested with grain weevils and I had to throw it out.

I have been trying to buy it again for the past few months but they have no stock.

Next week I will ask them for the details of their wholesale suppliers to make contact directly. 

If I am successful in doing so I will pass these details on to you.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I know a retired expat baker that has been looking (in Iloilo) for good flour. Very hard to find. 

We have a German expat that does make very good bread to sell to other expats... but he will not say where he gets his flour ha ha (says he imports it all - that sounds prohibitively expensive) But I buy his bread and it is wonderful... or as my wife says "flavorless" ... that means no sugar


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Out of stock*



Macgoo said:


> I know of a place in Davao which sells wholewheat in 25Kg bags.
> 
> I bought one bag from them but despite placing it in an airtight container about half the flour became infested with grain weevils and I had to throw it out.
> 
> ...


If you see something you can't live without or just gotta have, buy it in triplicate because it'll be gone and you might not see it for months if not years, some items never show back up again.

Tupperware is nice for storage but purchasing a very large side by side fridge might be the way to go for storage of grains, herbs, condiments, bbq, ketchup, tabasco the heat damages all this stuff. Side by side fridge is the way to go, I've gone through several of the smaller fridges with the top half as a freezer... real depressing storage and ice build up issue's.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bread "Real Breads"*



Tukaram said:


> I know a retired expat baker that has been looking (in Iloilo) for good flour. Very hard to find.
> 
> We have a German expat that does make very good bread to sell to other expats... but he will not say where he gets his flour ha ha (says he imports it all - that sounds prohibitively expensive) But I buy his bread and it is wonderful... or as my wife says "flavorless" ... that means no sugar


I can't stand those sugary breads, I have a tough time with Pandesal but certain spots can make it good.

The German is getting the flour here for sure, you know I find that same issue with products, nobody wants to give up where they get their products, it's always about the money and business.

Sure miss the freshly baked breads stateside, I'm keeping my eyes open for an electric oven and heavy duty mixer.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I have a tough time with Pandesal but certain spots can make it good.


Not bad with a slice of fried spam or Star margarine lol My PI breakfast.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Not bad with a slice of fried spam or Star margarine lol My PI breakfast.


 I can't eat their margarine at all ha ha Butter only. 

One of the local grocery stores (Iloilo Supermart) has a bakery right outside of it (most branches?) and they have a whole wheat pan de sal that is actually pretty good. Not a strong flavor - but also not sweet. It is my new bread of choice, was eating Gardenia whole wheat bread.


----------

